# Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000



## PCGH_Raff (15. Februar 2008)

*Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Der V5-5500-Thread brachte mich in Stimmung, ich "muss" mal wieder meinen dedizierten Voodoo-Rechner anwerfen.  Dabei fällt mir auf, dass meine seit einem Jahr in der Reparatur befindliche V5 6000 ruhig mal wieder hier aufschlagen könnte. Sofern das Biest wieder funktioniert, gibt's bei PCGH sicher noch ein paar Leckerlis zu dem Thema.

Die Älteren hier kennen sicher 3dfx und die Voodoos. Wie schaut's bei den Jüngeren aus? Hoffentlich spätestens, seit wir PCGHler etwas aufgeklärt haben.  Zur Erinnerung: Die Voodoo5 6000 war für Ende 2000 als Topmodell der V5-Serie geplant. Sie sollte die Geforce2 Ultra schlagen und damit die Performancekrone zurück nach San José holen, wo sie Jahre zuvor fest umklammert wurde. Vier GPUs und satte 31 Zentimeter Boardlänge, das sind die Daten der wortwörtlich größten (lebenden) Grafikkartenlegende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(meine  )

Wie sich im ausführlichen Test mit den schnellsten zur Verfügung stehenden CPUs herausstellte, kann die "Göttin" stellenweise eine Geforce 3 schlagen und auch einer GF4 Ti-4200 bedrohlich nahe kommen. Was meint ihr: Was wäre, wenn diese Monsterkarte den Markt erreicht hätte? Was wäre, wenn dessen Nachfolger, der Rampage, neben Atis Radeon 8500 gekämpft hätte? Wie sähe der Markt heute aus? Fragen über Fragen, die ich gerne in einer gepflegen Diskussion sehen würde. 

Die V5 6000 kämpft übrigens trotz 4-Way-SLI nicht mit Mikrorucklern und sonstigen Lags, weil das Ur-SLI komplett anders als heutiges AFR/SFR arbeitet. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das extrem effiziente Verfahren nicht mit diversen neuen Effekten harmoniert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oliver (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Hast auch ein Bild von der Rückseite? Da lässt sich Voltmod-technisch bestimmt noch was machen ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Na, hast dein Exemplar wieder??
PLanst schon das Teil auf schnelleren RAM zu modden? ^_^

@Oliver
Naja, die Cores machen idR 200MHz mit, teilweise noch mehr, das Problem ist der RAM, der teilweise recht früh platt ist...

Heißt du musst erstmal neuen RAM drauflöten...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Hehe, ich lynche dich eigenhändig, Oli, solltest du (m)eine V5 6000 voltmodden.  Bilder gibt's im verlinkten Artikel, sogar mit PCGH-Wasserzeichen. 

Es ranken sich übrigens weitere Legenden um die sogenannte Über-6000. Sie soll mit 240 MHz arbeiten (Standard sind 166 bzw. 183 MHz) ... dass da mehr Spannung anliegt gilt ebenfalls als sicher.

Weiterhin plant Hank Semenec (Mastermind der 6000, er repariert die Teile auch) seit Jahren eine 6000-Mod mit schnellerem 256 MiByte RAM ... Spannend, ob da noch was kommt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie sich im ausführlichen Test mit den schnellsten zur Verfügung stehenden CPUs herausstellte, kann die "Göttin" stellenweise eine Geforce 3 schlagen und auch einer GF4 Ti-4200 bedrohlich nahe kommen. Was meint ihr: Was wäre, wenn diese Monsterkarte den Markt erreicht hätte? Was wäre, wenn dessen Nachfolger, der Rampage, neben Atis Radeon 8500 gekämpft hätte? Wie sähe der Markt heute aus? Fragen über Fragen, die ich gerne in einer gepflegen Diskussion sehen würde.


Hm... ich war damals von der Voodoo1 beeindruckt, vor allem dieses Konzept 2D-Graka + 3d-Beschleuniger fand ich gut. Das wäre was für heutige, stromsparendere PCs. Aber danach begab sich 3DFX imho auf den absteigenden Ast. Glide war zu propietär, die Konkurrenz mit Direct3d schlief nicht, und gerade  die V5 6000 war damals für mich so der wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, dass 3DFX keinen neuen, konkurrenzfähifen Chip hat, den eine 4-Chip-Konstruktion skalierte damals ja nicht besser als heute und war verbrauchsmäßig ein Albtraum verglichen mit damaligen Karten.
Die 5000 wäre imho halt ein Nischenprodukt für den Performance-Markt gewesen, teuer, stromhungrig, laut etc.
Der Vergleich mit GF3 und 4 ist zwar interessant, man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass das 4 Chips vs 1 Chip ist. Eine Dual oder Quad GF3 hätte mit der Voodoo müde lächelnd den Boden gewischt.

Meine persönliche Grafikkartenqueen war damals die GF256, für dich ich 600DM gelöhnt habe. T&L, GDDR-Speicher, echte Innovation, der Wegbereiter aller späteren Karten und anfangs absolut ungeschlagen in Sachen Leistung. Selbst BF1942 habe ich gegen Ende noch mit der GF256 gezockt.

Aber stimmt, das Ur-SLI war eine Nummer für sich, auch wenns damals dank weniger komplexen Karten wohl noch einfacher war. Schade, dass 3DFX damals das Geld ausging, sie waren ja die treibende Kraft der Branche im Wettstreit mit Nv. Zum Glück trat dann später ATI mit der Radeon an diese Stelle, somit war Nvidia gezwungen, am Ball zu bleiben und es gab kein Grafikmonopol.

Seufz, wenn ich heute noch daran denke, gefiltertes Glide-Quake1 damals auf dem 17" CRT. Das waren Zeiten! 

PS: Jetzt dürft ihr mich verbal zerlegen, tut euch keinen Zwang an.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> [...] den eine 4-Chip-Konstruktion skalierte damals ja nicht besser als heute [...]



Im Gegenteil. Das 3dfx-SLI erreichte bei der V5-Serie bei Grafiklimitierung teilweise *über* 100 Prozent Leistungssteigerung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine V5 5500 ist bei Grafiklimitierung immer halb so schnell wie eine V5 6000, Letztere manchmal 110 Prozent schneller als die 5500 (taktbereinigt), weil sie dezent mehr VRAM zur Verfügung hat.

Perfekte Skalierung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

hast noch 'Ne 9800?


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil. Das 3dfx-SLI erreichte bei der V5-Serie bei Grafiklimitierung teilweise *über* 100 Prozent Leistungssteigerung:


Ja, teilweise. Der Einbruch der 1280er ist geschenkt, schiebens wir auf den Treiber. Trotzdem ist die Pro-Chipleistung der Konkurrenzchips natürlich höher.
Stromverbrauch und Geräuschkulisse fehlen leider, oder hab ichs übersehen?
Jedenfalls gibts bei der Karte imho durchaus Kritikpunkte, die halt auf derartige Multi-GPU Karten zutreffen, egal ob alt oder neu.
Trotzdem beeindruckend, was die Karte auf der 1024er bringt. Da gibts weit miesere Architekturen aus neuerer Zeit.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

als erstes ein mal ein sehr schöner Test, so etwas ist ziemlich selten. Bitte mehr davon 
 Jo also wenn 3dfx in der Branche geblieben wäre und sich mit dem "Design" durchgesetzt hätte, müssten wir heute längere Gehäuse haben. Warum? ganz einfach weil die Nachfolgekarten nicht mehr reingepasst hätten 
hier die V5 7000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier die V5 8000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Achtung*: *beide Bilder wurden* von mir *manipuliert* und sind daher *Fakes*, diese Karten gab es so niemals

Zudem wären externe Netzteile für Grakas Normalität. 

Die Leistung ist doch recht beachtlich und kann gut mit spätern Nvidiamodellen mithalten. Allerdings besitzt die Grafikkarte keine T&L Einheit, was ihr bei späteren Spielen sicherlich zum Verhängnis wird.
Aber wie Adrenalize schon sagte, da sind 4 Chips auf dem Board die gut sklalieren und die anderen Karten haben nur einen.
Ohne neuen moderneren Chip wäre 3dfx trotzdem irgendwann eingegangen, weil man kann ja nicht einach immer mehr GPUs auf ein PCB machen (siehe meine Gemälde oben  ) und das als Fortschritt abstempeln^^
Ich finde es auf jeden Fall lustig, dass Heutzutage so viele Leute begeistert vom jetzigen SLI/CF sind obwohl die Leistung meistens sehr schlecht skaliert. Durch den reißenden Absatz sehen die Hersteller auch keinen Grund warum sie etwas an ihren MultiGPU Lösungen verbessern müssen, die Verkaufszahlen geben ihnen Recht  
Naja 3dfx hats vorgemacht und gezeigt, dass es auch besser geht.


MFG


----------



## exxe (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> hier die V5 7000
> 
> und hier die V5 8000



igittt Fakebilder

Hier mal n bild von meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wer es ne nummer grösser mag
8Chips gibts wirklich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das teil is aber wirklich riesig und auch stromhungrig (braucht 2,9V direkt vom Netzteil
Läuft 1a, hab hier ein komplettes original 19er rack


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Es gibt einfach herrliche Zufälle im Leben: Gerade kam ein Brief vom lieben Zoll hereingeflattert  meine V5 6000 wurde abgefangen und wartet auf ihre Abholung. Ich freu' mich schon wieder wie ein kleines Kind. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Stromverbrauch und Geräuschkulisse fehlen leider, oder hab ichs übersehen?



Diese Werte stehen im PCGH-Test der V5 6000, Ausgabe 10/2006, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Ich werde mal nachsehen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kmf (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Damals waren lediglich 16bit angesagt. Keiner hat auf 32bit geschaut, weil die Fps-Einbrüche derart eklatant waren. Bei den ersten Tests mit der Karte wurde die Leistungsfähigkeit unter 32bit von den Medien total verkannt. Dementsprechend mager fiel dann auch die Bewertung gegenüber der Gf2 Ultra aus.

Mit einem leistungsstarken Prozessor im Rücken, mit etwas mehr Glück beim Fehlerfixing und früherem Markteintritt wäre die Karte im Enthusiastenbereich bestimmt ein Erfolg geworden und 3Dfx hätte wahrscheinlich nicht müssen die Pforten für immer schließen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Diese Werte stehen im PCGH-Test der V5 6000, Ausgabe 10/2006, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Ich werde mal nachsehen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Es steht in Ausgabe 11/2006 ab Seite 32 

@ Adrenalize
knapp 177W Verbrauch in 3D / knapp 152W 2D und Lautheit 3,0 Sone  



exxe schrieb:


> igittt Fakebilder



Naklar Fakebilder, das war auch nicht sehr ernst gemeint, was ich da gebastelt habe  es war mehr eine Überspitzung von der 3dfx Vorgehensweise. Also nicht so ernst nehmen.

MFG


----------



## exxe (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

vorgehensweise passt auch nicht direkt
die erste gezeigte V5 6000 hat ne 2x2 anordnnug

aber auch noch keine leiterbahnen und nur V3 chips drauf
gehörte zum comdex´99 lineup, davon gibts 2 oder 3 stück
die da gezeigt v4 is auch nur ne v3 3500, aber die läuft wenigstens



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





die 2x2karte nennt sich nicht 6500, da hat sich eine internetseite damlas vertan

auch blöd, mittlerweise weiss man das es im dezember schon laufende prototypen vom rampage gab und einige "daytona" prototypen mit DDR Ram und nem shrink auf 0,18 µm (183MHz ohne kühlkörper möglich)


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*



kmf schrieb:


> Damals waren lediglich 16bit angesagt. Keiner hat auf 32bit geschaut, weil die Fps-Einbrüche derart eklatant waren.


Momentmal, das ist so nicht ganz richtig, richtig wäre:

Keiner hat auf 32bit geschaut weil die FPS Einbrüche *bei nVidia* sehr stark waren.

So ists richtig, bei anderen (ATI Rage 128, Matrox G400, ja sogar S3 Savage) war der Unterschied von 16 zu 32bit nicht soo groß, die Savages kamen unter 32bit sehr nahe an die TNTs ran, schade das die nur ein 64bit Speicherinterface hatten...

Hätte man damals schon in 32bit getestet, hätt kaum wer nVidia gekauft...


----------



## Wassercpu (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

mann die rockt ja alles weg warum hab ich mir die nicht früher gekauft?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Weils die V5-6k nicht aufm Markt gab


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Artikel, bei dem jeder echte Fan Pipi in die Augen kriegt: 

http://www.xin.at/thrawn/ho/index.h...3/html/articles/3dfxtribute/3dfxtribute_1.htm

Tonnenweise Infos zu allen 3dfx-Karten und Hintergründe inklusive.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Overlocked (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Dieses Ding passt doch in kein Gehäuse! Wenn man diese Technik bei den R600 verwenden würde Reife Leistung 3dfx.


----------



## JimBeam (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

@Overlocked dir ist schon klar dass das Bild ein Fake ist?

@Topic: ich find es immer interessant über sowas zu lesen da ich leider zu jung bin um das noch wirklich mitbekommen zu haben.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild und das andere auch, habe ich nur erstellt d.h. es ist ein *Fake.
*
darum auch das hier:



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> * Naklar Fakebilder*, das war auch nicht sehr ernst gemeint, was ich da gebastelt habe  es war mehr eine Überspitzung von der 3dfx Vorgehensweise. Also nicht so ernst nehmen.





Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Jo also wenn 3dfx in der Branche geblieben wäre und sich mit dem "Design" durchgesetzt hätte, müssten wir heute längere Gehäuse haben.
> .....
> Ohne neuen moderneren Chip wäre 3dfx trotzdem irgendwann eingegangen, weil man kann ja nicht einach immer mehr GPUs auf ein PCB machen (*siehe meine Gemälde oben*  ) und das als Fortschritt abstempeln^^



Wenn man diese Technik auf die R600 adaptieren könnte, dann hätte man eine Karte die 1kW an Strom frisst und extrem schlecht skalieren würde, mit steigender GPU-Zahl .
MFG


----------



## kmf (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Könnt man mal das Fake-Kramsches hier außen vor lassen und zur Diskussion zurückkommen? Wenns so viel Spaß macht, macht euch in der Rumpelkammer einen extra Thread drüber auf. Hier störts doch nur. 

Danke!




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Momentmal, das ist so nicht ganz richtig, richtig wäre:
> 
> Keiner hat auf 32bit geschaut weil die FPS Einbrüche *bei nVidia* sehr stark waren.
> 
> ...


 
Hab grundsätzlich das Gleiche gemeint, mich nur etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. 

Ich hatte damals eine GF2 Ultra und bin rumgelaufen, als hätte ich Rasierklingen unter den Achselhöhlen, wenn die zur Sprache kam. 

Kurz drauf bekam ich auch eine Radeon 7500, welche der GF2 unter 16bit nicht das Wasser reichen konnte, in 32bit aber um Einiges schneller war. Darauf kam ich aber erst durch Carsten aka Quasar. Ich hab damals nämlich auch nur auf 16bit geschaut.

So ähnlich stell ich mir das auch mit der V5 6000 vor.


----------



## Overlocked (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Die sind wirklich gut gefakt! Wenn man trotzdem dieses realisieren will...


----------



## ATIFan22 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

hmm,ja ich hatte mal die Ehre eine in echt zusehen,also ich mein das is wirklich ein riesen Teil,also ich schätze ,die ist mehr als doppelt so lang wie meine jetzige Ati 4670.
Mich würde auch mal sehr interressieren was aus 3dfx geworden wer ,wenn sie nich von Nvidia aufgekauft worden wären.
Ich denke ,dass sie dann heute die Leistungskrone hätten^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Ein Konzern, der Pleite ist, verschwindet auch dann komplett von der Bildfläche, wenn ihn keiner kauft


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

Ja,mag sein,aber das wer mehr so eine Spekulation


----------



## mistamagma (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*



JimBeam schrieb:


> @Overlocked dir ist schon klar dass das Bild ein Fake ist?
> 
> @Topic: ich find es immer interessant über sowas zu lesen da ich leider zu jung bin um das noch wirklich mitbekommen zu haben.




mir geht es auch soo 


wass ist so eine voodoo5 6000 eigendlich wert ??


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*



mistamagma schrieb:


> mir geht es auch soo
> 
> 
> wass ist so eine voodoo5 6000 eigendlich wert ??



Das wird dir keiner direkt beantworten. Wenns dich wirklich interessiert, solltest du einen Blick auf ebay werfen. Hin und wieder gibs da eine zu kaufen. Allerdings spiegelt der Verkaufspreis dort nicht unbedingt den Wert wieder. "Wert" ist bei einer V5 6k eben sehr relativ

Ich habe meine z.B. zu einem guten Preis bekommen, d.h. ich habe das ausgegeben, was ich für angemessen hielt. 

Um es in Sachwerten auszudrücken: Für eine V5 6k könnte man sich einen feinen PC zusammenstellen.


----------



## mistamagma (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alles zur "Göttin" unter den Grafikkarten: der Voodoo5 6000*

mh.. okay danke für die info.


----------

